# Building a grooming table, ideas needed.



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Being a guy I don't buy anything I can make myself. I'm going to build a grooming table. I've looked at pictures and I understand the basic concept but I know there is always room for improvement. I always like to find ways to convert existing items that would most likely end up in a landfill to something useful. I'm thinking about using an old sewing machine cabinet, the kind where the cabinet is built like a piece of furniture and hides the machine inside. This will give me a ready made table that is already at a decent height. Also, the way the tops fold open would give me a place to store grooming supplies inside and out of the way when not in use. I'll cover the top in Formica to make sure I have no worries about any grooming products soaking into the wood and building up. I'll have some towels and blankets I can use to put on the top so Louie isn't standing on anything slippery. Of course those I can wash after each use. I'll also install hooks and other things that can hold grooming tools I'm not using so I can hang brushes, clippers, blow dryer, scissors and combs for easy access as needed. 

I'm also making a bathing station as he is just a bit too big to bathe in the sink and the bathtub is so low its not easy on my back to be bent over like that. For the bathing tub I'm going to use one of those plastic storage containers that are about 6" tall. I can easily install a drain in it and I already have a hand held shower attachment and I have plans for temperature controlled water for bathing/rinsing using an aquarium water heater. I'll just fill up the reservoir the day before and turn on the heater and it will have plenty of time to get to the right temperature. 

Of course I'm still in the planning stages so pictures of your grooming stations would really help.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The sewing machine cabinet is brilliant. I suggest that you get a yoga mat for a no slide top. That's what I did and it is perfect.


----------



## missalita (May 4, 2012)

I think the sewing machine table is a great idea! Now I'm contemplating whether I actually NEED that sewing machine.....hm...


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Sylie said:


> The sewing machine cabinet is brilliant. I suggest that you get a yoga mat for a no slide top. That's what I did and it is perfect.


A yoga mat sounds perfect, this is why I have no problem asking for a womans thoughts and ideas! I knew you would like the sewing machine table idea. Re-purposing other items that would end up in a landfill to something useful not only saves me money but it helps save the planet for my grand kids and more furry critters. 



missalita said:


> I think the sewing machine table is a great idea! Now I'm contemplating whether I actually NEED that sewing machine.....hm...


Louie said don't get rid of the sewing machine until you make him a coat, lol


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you can find a used baby changing table that would work, too. That's what I use, but I bought it new. I love the shelves underneath for storage.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I watched this on Youtube the other day Jerry and might try this myself!

Build a Grooming Arm - YouTube


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> If you can find a used baby changing table that would work, too. That's what I use, but I bought it new. I love the shelves underneath for storage.



Thats an interesting idea too, my mind is racing with possibilities. Now I'm thinking of building a combination bathing and grooming table. Since he is a bit too big for the sink and the tub is too low I'm thinking of making the bathing station the same height as what a grooming station would be and making a grooming table top that fits right over the bathing section. I'll hinge the top so I can tilt it back to expose the bathing section and drop it back down for the grooming part.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Rocks said:


> Thats an interesting idea too, my mind is racing with possibilities. Now I'm thinking of building a combination bathing and grooming table. Since he is a bit too big for the sink and the tub is too low I'm thinking of making the bathing station the same height as what a grooming station would be and making a grooming table top that fits right over the bathing section. I'll hinge the top so I can tilt it back to expose the bathing section and drop it back down for the grooming part.


That sounds genius!:aktion033:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Your ideas sound fabulous!! Can Opey come get a groom when it is all set?!


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm making some sketches and taking notes. I keep having new ideas and making changes on the fly. Good thing is I have time to think this through and make changes until I settle on a plan. I'm thinking whether I should add a baby scale to it so I can track his weight. The only thing is at his size it would be pretty easy to tell if he put on weight in any amount that would not be healthy.

Of course, all dogs are welcome as long as they fit


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sounds good...take some pics to show us when your done.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm confused on the bathing station. Do you plan to just put the tub in and not have a sprayer for rinsing? Or are you putting the whole thing in the bathtub?


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I'm confused on the bathing station. Do you plan to just put the tub in and not have a sprayer for rinsing? Or are you putting the whole thing in the bathtub?


I have an extra hand held shower with the hose. I'll attach that to my water source. The bathing section won't be in the bath tub, it will be mounted under the grooming table I am building, the grooming table will have hinges on one side so I can flip the top back and expose the bathing tub under it. I'm building it all up higher so I don't have to bend much, easier on my old back!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> If you can find a used baby changing table that would work, too. That's what I use, but I bought it new. I love the shelves underneath for storage.


I did the same thing as Marj and used an old baby changing table for Miss table but I LOVE the old sewing cabinet idea. I cannot wait to see the finished project. :two thumbs up:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Rocks said:


> I have an extra hand held shower with the hose. I'll attach that to my water source. The bathing section won't be in the bath tub, it will be mounted under the grooming table I am building, the grooming table will have hinges on one side so I can flip the top back and expose the bathing tub under it. I'm building it all up higher so I don't have to bend much, easier on my old back!


I am still not getting the picture. Are you going to have to lift it to empty the water? How about a stand with that you can put in your bathtub so you don't have to bend over? But the water can drain and you can still rinse Louie with clean water? Something like a cheap plastic outdoor table placed on a bathtub mat for safety.

Now, I bathe my fluffs in the kitchen sink and have a great sprayer. The problem is that after conditioner the whole thing becomes very slippery. Yoga mat doesn't work. Bathtub mats with suction cups don't hold on stainless, everything I have tried slips and slides. Any ideas?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

SicilianRose said:


> I did the same thing as Marj and used an old baby changing table for Miss table but I LOVE the old sewing cabinet idea. I cannot wait to see the finished project. :two thumbs up:


Me 3! My sister gave me hers - its has 4 drawers under it, perfect for brushes, baby wipes, powder, brushes, combs, scissors, clippers etc - and thats just the top drawer! The rest of the drawers hold pee pads & clothes  I love it!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> If you can find a used baby changing table that would work, too. That's what I use, but I bought it new. I love the shelves underneath for storage.




Me 4, i got the changing table idea from you.  Our changing table is in and out of the garage. I rearrange the furniture in the room and put the table in the garage and then a couple of months later i rearrange again and bring it back in and it's currently back in the garage, i'm sure it'll be back in the room again. :blush:


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I am still not getting the picture. Are you going to have to lift it to empty the water? How about a stand with that you can put in your bathtub so you don't have to bend over? But the water can drain and you can still rinse Louie with clean water? Something like a cheap plastic outdoor table placed on a bathtub mat for safety.
> 
> Now, I bathe my fluffs in the kitchen sink and have a great sprayer. The problem is that after conditioner the whole thing becomes very slippery. Yoga mat doesn't work. Bathtub mats with suction cups don't hold on stainless, everything I have tried slips and slides. Any ideas?


Hi, No lifting to empty the water, I'll install a drain in it. It will be built into the stand so no bending over to bathe him. I'm going to have its own plumbing so I'll have plenty of water to wet down, soap up and rinse. too slippery in the sink? hmmm, how about one of those rubberized drawer liners, they even have little holes in them and feel like they might grab a bit better.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Rocks said:


> Hi, No lifting to empty the water, I'll install a drain in it. It will be built into the stand so no bending over to bathe him. I'm going to have its own plumbing so I'll have plenty of water to wet down, soap up and rinse. too slippery in the sink? hmmm, how about one of those rubberized drawer liners, they even have little holes in them and feel like they might grab a bit better.


Tried that...they aren't firm enough to hold shape and just started sliding all over the place. I know you will come up with it...just keep thinking...good buddy.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Tried that...they aren't firm enough to hold shape and just started sliding all over the place. I know you will come up with it...just keep thinking...good buddy.


since everything slips and won't hold your only option would be find something that fits inside the sink and won't move around. I would try some kind of plastic container shoe box size or a little bigger depending on the size of your furry ones and then drill some holes in the bottom so it can still drain from below. I would probably go with a lot of small holes spread all over the bottom. I'd also make sure the holes were smaller than the claws so you wouldn't have to worry about a claw getting stuck. If the container fills to fast add more holes. Just make sure you pick something big enough for the bathing but still fits in the sink.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Rocks said:


> since everything slips and won't hold your only option would be find something that fits inside the sink and won't move around. I would try some kind of plastic container shoe box size or a little bigger depending on the size of your furry ones and then drill some holes in the bottom so it can still drain from below. I would probably go with a lot of small holes spread all over the bottom. I'd also make sure the holes were smaller than the claws so you wouldn't have to worry about a claw getting stuck. If the container fills to fast add more holes. Just make sure you pick something big enough for the bathing but still fits in the sink.


that is just what I tried to do...I guess I have to keep experimenting. I just hate that the doggies feel insecure in their bath because the conditioner makes for slipping and sliding.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Tried that...they aren't firm enough to hold shape and just started sliding all over the place. I know you will come up with it...just keep thinking...good buddy.


Sylvia - I put a large hand towel in the bottom of my sink and it seems to stay in place and Tyler doesn't slip. I tried buying a plastic one made for sinks but it reeked. It stunk so badly that I threw it out.


----------

